# Caronavirus



## Barbsjw

Anyone else effected by this? I was just reading my email, and the campus will shutdown after Spring Break (i.e. No more f2f classes after students return from SB, staff work remotely)


----------



## Salacious Caitlin

We have an announcement pending despite there being no cases that I know of in our county. On the one hand if I could work from home, bliss and heaven... on the other, many of our students will be totally lost and confused if suddenly switched to online, and not all the work can be done remotely.


----------



## Shh! Don’t tell!

Yeah, I’m in a similar boat.


----------



## stevita

I'm out of work for abt a week and a half since I had taken a leave of absence from my regular job to work the Rodeo and it got canceled. Luckily my boss at the restaurant I work at called me to come pick up shifts and even offered me a promotion, but my schedule's not what it would have been until the next one gets published.


----------



## Orchid

My DD her university/college in midwest is still deciding about this. If they close it will be right after spring break.
Some other colleges/unis gave students just 24 hours to empty the dorm, very unfair as the semester is prepaid for study/housing/foodmealplan. Not all students have homes/parents to go to. Some USA students are homeless and have no funds to pay somewhere to stay. Some of the international students have no means to fly home to poor countries etc. My DD was offered housing by her chinese professor and by friends also who live area of uni. Returning home is no option no flights to Europe now.

For me pharmacy has no stock on certain cardiac meds I use so got generic replacements which usually have more side effects. No vitamin D all dosages sold out, hence I ordered from other country, the package arrived earlier by 1 day. The german pharmacies have more items also.

My S/O works for himself but he had to get materials for his small business from an area that has more cases so he wanted to get the things before more measures take place.

Grocery shops have empty shelves. He finally admit. I told him weeks earlier about this after seeing what happen in UK.Shelves stripped bare, no TP no handsanitizer. Same situation grocery shops other EU countries, people are stockpiling food now.

Handsanitizers are sold out, no masks, even medical personell is low on masks. Same as in UK peeps are stealing sanitizer from hospitals. 
I am homebound and only leave for medical appointments in normal times. I have one upcoming appt for dental cleaning next month. Thinking about calling it off to cancel.

I read about Coronavirus news at variety of countries to keep up with news.

Youtube the channel by Dr John Campbell he is in UK and gives good helpful advice on CV.
See


----------



## Corey

There is an extended spring break for the private university down the street from my house. They are taking precaution because the university is big on taking mission trips out of country. Yesterday, I received an email from the headmaster of my children’s private elementary school stating that they are still deciding on what to do. I’m not sure about public schools, but at our private school, absences will no longer count against the children for the rest of the school year. They don’t want anyone coming to school while sick (if they are afraid of missing more school due to already having a lot of absences). Another thing...we couldn’t find Lysol or toilet paper at the super market the other day, either.  No idea what toilet paper has to do with the coronavirus, but okay. But people are going way overboard with emptying the shelves of any sanitizing product. Three people in my house had the flu last week (my husband currently), and we had to buy Lysol on line and wait for it to arrive the next day. It’s bonkers.


----------



## DazzlingAnna

*working in tourism ✈
*based in central Europe 
*not in quarantine yet


----------



## Erestor

We're taking midterms right now, and the school has just decided to close down. We have a lot of international kids and first-generation low-income students on financial aid, so this is somewhat problematic. Better than collectively getting sick but we have a week to finish taking midterms, pack, and find somewhere to stay off campus.


----------



## Corey

You’re a brave soul, Anna. See, this coronavirus scare is perfect for introverts like myself. When I do go in public, all I have to do is fake sneeze right into my hands a million times and walk the aisles mumbling, “Oh, I feel so weak and unhealthy, very ill...” When it’s gone, I’ll have no excuse.


----------



## Corey

Erestor said:


> We're taking midterms right now, and the school has just decided to close down. We have a lot of international kids and first-generation low-income students on financial aid, so this is somewhat problematic. Better than collectively getting sick but we have a week to finish taking midterms, pack, and find somewhere to stay off campus.



That sounds really rough, I’m sorry. Especially packing everything up and finding somewhere to stay.


----------



## Erestor

Corey said:


> That sounds really rough, I’m sorry. Especially packing everything up and finding somewhere to stay.



It's okay! I have a kind friend from Arizona who I will crash with for the time being. Midterms though 

I am on this site after two years of lurking because 
avoiding cramming


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Corey said:


> You’re a brave soul, Anna.



Actually life is going on pretty normal at the moment.


----------



## Corey

Erestor said:


> It's okay! I have a kind friend from Arizona who I will crash with for the time being. Midterms though
> 
> I am on this site after two years of lurking because
> avoiding cramming



I’m glad to hear that! Midterms, man I remember those. Not fun. Best of luck to you on those. But also, I’m glad you’re back.


----------



## landshark

I see the NBA just suspended the remainder of their season. Doesn’t affect me because I’m not an NBA fan but that’s big news either way.


----------



## Corey

happily_married said:


> I see the NBA just suspended the remainder of their season. Doesn’t affect me because I’m not an NBA fan but that’s big news either way.



And also big news because apparently Tom Hanks and his wife now have the virus. My husband told me this, and I haven’t checked to see if he was pulling my leg or not, so don’t quote me on it.


----------



## landshark

Corey said:


> And also big news because apparently Tom Hanks and his wife now have the virus. My husband told me this, and I haven’t checked to see if he was pulling my leg or not, so don’t quote me on it.



I haven’t seen that but I don’t really follow the news all that closely. There is big business in spooking the herd and I just don’t know if I’m buying.


----------



## DazzlingAnna

My advices: keep calm, keep clean (wash your hands), send co-workers who feel ill home immediately. - Breathe calmly - don't panic.

And if you get this corona infection avoid contact to weak and old people who really could get in serious problems. btw. that applies on any virus infection. 

✌


----------



## Orchid

One of the China videos states one of the CV symptoms is diarrhoea. The run on toiletpaper started with pictures videos from Asian countries stockpiling TP. Then later UK and EU follow with buying or more TP.


----------



## Tracyarts

My husband and I are on immunosuppressive drugs for autoimmune diseases. And I'm a diabetic. So we are taking extra precautions. So far no need to self-isolate, but we're definitely limiting outings and crowd exposure.


----------



## Corey

I want to iterate the seriousness of coronavirus and make it clear that I don’t think it’s a small deal. Although (in my opinion, and from where I’m located in the South) the coronavirus has blown way out of proportion, I most definitely would not be joking if one of my loved ones contacted it. Just to be clear- I’m not joking about the actual virus itself, but I am referring to the extreme response of people selfishly emptying stores of essentials such as toilet paper, cleaning products, Lysol etc. when they don’t actually need the products in bulk. For example, last week I saw a guy buying SIX packs of toilet paper (24 to a pack). Others had their carts filled with cleaning supplies. It leaves others empty handed when they need it the most. A week and a half ago I had the flu, and luckily we had left over disinfectant cleaners in my home. Then my daughter caught the flu (and then strep), and now my husband has bronchitis. We ran out of Lysol, but when I went to the supermarket yesterday, there was not a cleaning supply or disinfectant spray in sight. I called other stores to see if they had any and they didn’t, so I had to order my supplies on Amazon and I’m waiting for them to arrive today. People are buying in bulk, leaving the actual sick people in emergency situations and it makes me mad. I have 3 young children in my house (one of them a baby), and this leaves me super nervous and upset. So, I just want to make my comments clear in case someone takes them as being callous. I haven’t been able to keep up with current events lately due to taking care of sick people in my home, so I had no idea that people are being displaced from universities and left to fend for themselves. That truly breaks my heart. My thoughts and prayers are with everyone being affected by this, physically and emotionally. ❤


----------



## landshark

@Corey

yeah that’s definitely frustrating. Panic isn't logical. Keep your chin up; you are probably going to be fine. You have real concerns, esp with a baby in your home. But stay calm and be smart. we’ve survived this type of thing before and will will get through this one too.


----------



## Aqw

In France, schools, colleges, universities will be closed on Monday and until we don't know yet.
I agree with you: we must stay calm and be smart.


----------



## Aqw

The coronavirus should boost dims. More of us will stay at home, so we'll be able to chat more


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Aqw said:


> The coronavirus should boost dims. More of us will stay at home, so we'll be able to chat more


I am in. I am most likely working from home office by next week as precaution.


----------



## Broseph

I ride public transport to work and I live in a city with lots of tourists from all over, especially Asia. Hoping I can steer clear. But hey, at least I’m now unable to travel back to the US from the continent  

Stay safe peeps


----------



## Corey

happily_married said:


> @Corey
> 
> yeah that’s definitely frustrating. Panic isn't logical. Keep your chin up; you are probably going to be fine. You have real concerns, esp with a baby in your home. But stay calm and be smart. we’ve survived this type of thing before and will will get through this one too.



I agree, panic is not logical, and it brings out the worst in people sometimes. Thank you for the encouragement. Hopefully this will pass over sooner than later.


----------



## Tad

My wife works at a store that sells a lot of maps and travel books. The store owners are worried about an overall drop in business. But what they have observed so far is nobody is looking at the material for Europe, but many are looking at information for the National Parks at home. 

So if you are thinking of camping this Summer you might want to book spots early as it looks like you will be far from alone in that.


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Tad said:


> My wife works at a store that sells a lot of maps and travel books. The store owners are worried about an overall drop in business. But what they have observed so far is nobody is looking at the material for Europe, but many are looking at information for the National Parks at home.
> 
> So if you are thinking of camping this Summer you might want to book spots early as it looks like you will be far from alone in that.



OR

maybe up to summer things have calmed down again, flight fares have dropped & "welcome to Europe" again.
(I am trying to be optimistic...)


----------



## Aqw

Yes, all you North Americans, come to Europe


----------



## landshark

Aqw said:


> Yes, all you North Americans, come to Europe



my wife and daughter are!


----------



## Shotha

So far we've only had isolated cases. However, panic buying is going on. Chinese students have not been allowed to return. This is noticeable in our little city, because it's a university city. It's affecting imports and exports. The government has put together a support package for businesses, in order to prevent job losses.


----------



## DazzlingAnna

DazzlingAnna said:


> I am in. I am most likely working from home office by next week as precaution.



update: no school or child daycare until April 20 here where I live. That's about 5 weeks from now...


----------



## Barbsjw

@DazzlingAnna sorry to hear that! Can you make alternate arrangements?


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Barbsjw said:


> @DazzlingAnna sorry to hear that! Can you make alternate arrangements?


It is not recommended to let our kids join in groups - avoiding -real- social contacts .
Fortunately my husband will be able to take care of our son during the days. Both will have a lot of fun, I guess. 
So I am lucky - a lot of parents are faced with problems now - as it isn't recommended to let the kids join elder people like their grandparents, too - to avoid spreading the virus to older people...


----------



## Corey

My friend took this picture yesterday of the toilet paper madness. This lady basically bought out the store of toilet paper. Everything on the conveyer belt is hers, along with the buggies by the windows filled with stuff.  SO MADDENING. My daughter’s spring break got extended until March 22nd, where they’ll assess if it needs to be extended more. I envision my life looking like the mom Pig from SING, where all of her little hyper piglets are running around the house. I know I only have 3 kids (all under 7yrs ) BUT 3 kids might as well be 10 kids in my book. At least that’s what it feels like. So y’all check in on me to make sure I’m still breathing. I hope everyone else is still doing okay!


----------



## Shotha

How do we not panic? I look at it like this. There are 3 possibilities:-

1. I don't get it - no worries.

2. I get it and recover from it - no worries.

3. I get it and it kills me. I won't be aware of this. So - no worries.


----------



## Corey

Shotha said:


> How do we not panic? I look at it like this. There are 3 possibilities:-
> 
> 1. I don't get it - no worries.
> 
> 2. I get it and recover from it - no worries.
> 
> 3. I get it and it kills me. I won't be aware of this. So - no worries.



4. You get it and visit your worst enemy with some chocolate chip cookies - no worries


----------



## Shotha

Corey said:


> My friend took this picture yesterday of the toilet paper madness. This lady basically bought out the store of toilet paper. Everything on the conveyer belt is hers, along with the buggies by the windows filled with stuff.  SO MADDENING. My daughter’s spring break got extended until March 22nd, where they’ll assess if it needs to be extended more. I envision my life looking like the mom Pig from SING, where all of her little hyper piglets are running around the house. I know I only have 3 kids (all under 7yrs ) BUT 3 kids might as well be 10 kids in my book. At least that’s what it feels like. So y’all check in on me to make sure I’m still breathing. I hope everyone else is still doing okay!View attachment 135106



This sort of panic buying is selfish and unproductive. If people around you cannot also buy hygiene products to keep themselves clean and hygienic, it gives the virus opportunities to spread. It's no use keeping your hands clean, if it's at the expense of preventing your friends, neighbours and colleagues from keeping their hands clean.


----------



## Corey

Exactly! Every store in a 30 mile radius of my home is sold out of toilet paper, and other things are starting to follow. My other friend took this picture...absolutely no food at Costco. I am in North/Central Texas, by the way. I don’t even think it’s that big of a deal here.


----------



## Aqw

Corey said:


> My friend took this picture yesterday of the toilet paper madness. This lady basically bought out the store of toilet paper. Everything on the conveyer belt is hers, along with the buggies by the windows filled with stuff.  SO MADDENING. My daughter’s spring break got extended until March 22nd, where they’ll assess if it needs to be extended more. I envision my life looking like the mom Pig from SING, where all of her little hyper piglets are running around the house. I know I only have 3 kids (all under 7yrs ) BUT 3 kids might as well be 10 kids in my book. At least that’s what it feels like. So y’all check in on me to make sure I’m still breathing. I hope everyone else is still doing okay!View attachment 135106


She may have a husband with a great emergency or she'll invite her neighbors to have bathrooms parties. You never know


----------



## Orchid

DailyMailUK had news about grocery shops put up limited amount to buy per shopper. 

Both in UK and in EU there is a run on grocery shops.
See this link is mostly posters in USA but international worldwide members post too.
==Grocery store reports: location and status here!!!.==



Grocery store reports: location and status- post here!!! - Page 21


----------



## Shotha

In NZ our borders are now effectively closed. Anyone arriving here from overseas has to go through 2 weeks of isolation. No cruise ships will be allowed to put into port here until after 30 June. Only supply ships can dock here. We now have the strictest border controls in the world. Large gatherings are now not allowed. The big memorial service in Christchurch for the victims of the March 15th massacre last year has been cancelled. Our government is putting people's health and well being before the economy. This confirms my faith in the Labour Party, our government and our Prime Minister Jacinda Ardern.


----------



## Barbsjw

@Shotha wanna trade leaders?


----------



## Shotha

Barbsjw said:


> @Shotha wanna trade leaders?



I wish that every country had a leader like ours.


----------



## Shh! Don’t tell!

I’m so upset that this is coming at the same time as the presidential primaries in the us. It’s an impossible dilemma-go out and vote and almost guarantee getting infected/infecting others or stay home and not have your voice heard politically? It’s horrible.

I know we’re not supposed to get political on here, but it’s a real problem.


----------



## Aqw

If you are in good health, vote. I voted in France today, it's not more than to go shopping for food.


----------



## Corey

Shh! Don’t tell! said:


> I’m so upset that this is coming at the same time as the presidential primaries in the us. It’s an impossible dilemma-go out and vote and almost guarantee getting infected/infecting others or stay home and not have your voice heard politically? It’s horrible.
> 
> I know we’re not supposed to get political on here, but it’s a real problem.



100%


----------



## Shh! Don’t tell!

On a lighter note, guess what klutz accidentally dropped a precious roll of tp in the toilet


----------



## Corey

Shh! Don’t tell! said:


> On a lighter note, guess what klutz accidentally dropped a precious roll of tp in the toilet



No joke, my husband and I had a discussion last night about what we’d have to result to if it came down to no toilet paper, and unmatched socks may or may not have come up in conversation, as well as clothes gifted to us from his grandmother.  He went to Walmart today and was able to get a family sized pack. Walmart is limiting each family to one pack, so maybe try there. Also we had luck at the Dollar Store.


----------



## Shotha

Shh! Don’t tell! said:


> I know we’re not supposed to get political on here, but it’s a real problem.



I think that we're not supposed to get party political in many organizations and groups, but at the moment getting out to vote is a very pragmatic problem.

We have our general elections this year in New Zealand and so face the same problem about getting out to vote and organizing election campaigns. I won't say which party I'm an active member of. I face the problem of safely getting to vote and also the problem of how do you canvass voters, deliver leaflets, and organize meetings and rallies, at the same time as you keep yourself and others safe from COVID-19?


----------



## Barbsjw

Another lighter note: because I'll be working from home for the foreseeable future, I don't need to start shaving again (I'd normally start up again this week). On the downside: like every spring, I'm going to need a weedwhacker on my 'pits.


----------



## Shotha

Shh! Don’t tell! said:


> On a lighter note, guess what klutz accidentally dropped a precious roll of tp in the toilet



Never mind, if inflation gets bad enough because of the economic impacts, we can start using money instead to toilet paper.


----------



## GrowingBoy

Five San Francisco Bay Area counties just went into "lockdown" (legal mandate to stay home except for basic activities):








In ‘defining moment,’ San Francisco to order residents to stay home over coronavirus


Mayor announces drastic measures to curb spread of COVID-19 alongside five other Bay Area counties




www.sfexaminer.com





Meanwhile, a WSJ editorial warns against only testing those who are sick:








Opinion | It’s Dangerous to Test Only the Sick


Random sampling is essential to learn the truth about virus spread and deadliness.




www.wsj.com


----------



## Corey

GrowingBoy said:


> Five San Francisco Bay Area counties just went into "lockdown" (legal mandate to stay home except for basic activities):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In ‘defining moment,’ San Francisco to order residents to stay home over coronavirus
> 
> 
> Mayor announces drastic measures to curb spread of COVID-19 alongside five other Bay Area counties
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.sfexaminer.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, a WSJ editorial warns against only testing those who are sick:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Opinion | It’s Dangerous to Test Only the Sick
> 
> 
> Random sampling is essential to learn the truth about virus spread and deadliness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wsj.com



Where I live, they will only test people who are considered elderly and those who have a compromised immune system. Someone can arrive with all of the coronavirus symptoms and they will not test you. They’ll run all the other tests, though.


----------



## Shh! Don’t tell!

I think I may have what seems to be a mild case of it. I’ve been congested with really bad aches and pains for about a week, but I don’t seem to be getting sick enough to need any medical intervention, knock on wood. I feel very lucky to be young and healthy during this outbreak. I’m still scared, though, partially for myself and partially for higher risk people. Everyone on here please try to stay safe.


----------



## Barbsjw

PLEASE go to the hospital! Don't mess around with this!


----------



## Shh! Don’t tell!

Barbsjw said:


> PLEASE go to the hospital! Don't mess around with this!


I’m in my early twenties, healthy; not in any respiratory distress, and in an area where hospitals are in danger of being overwhelmed with patients. If people like me go, there will be no resources for critically ill people.


----------



## Barbsjw

Given you're not in respiratory distress, you can hold off for now. DEFINITELY stay on top of it.


----------



## Shh! Don’t tell!

Barbsjw said:


> Given you're not in respiratory distress, you can hold off for now. DEFINITELY stay on top of it.



If I start having severe symptoms you won’t have to tell me twice. I’m mostly just achy and worried right now, nothing worse then that and if I have my infection timeline correct, I’m probably almost past the worst of it. I’m drinking electrolyte drinks and staying inside for now, which we all ought to do sick or not. Maybe I shouldn’t have even shared this, since I don’t want to cause any concern, but it’s just what’s going on with me and I felt weird posting like it wasn’t.


----------



## Barbsjw

@Shh! Don’t tell! it may just be run of the mill flu.


----------



## Shh! Don’t tell!

Barbsjw said:


> @Shh! Don’t tell! it may just be run of the mill flu.


 Maybe. It would be a hell of a coincidence. Whatever I’ve got is not any worse right now then the nasty flu I had this winter, but the symptoms are different from any flu I’ve ever had.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

I talked to my sister in Texas this afternoon and she tested positive for coronavirus. She says it feels like bronchitis. She is more worried about exposing it to our parents in the past few weeks. Both of them are very immunocompromised.


----------



## Shh! Don’t tell!

ScreamingChicken said:


> I talked to my sister in Texas this afternoon and she tested positive for coronavirus. She says it feels like bronchitis. She is more worried about exposing it to our parents in the past few weeks. Both of them are very immunocompromised.


I’m sorry that’s going on. Scary stuff.


----------



## andr

ScreamingChicken said:


> I talked to my sister in Texas this afternoon and she tested positive for coronavirus. She says it feels like bronchitis. She is more worried about exposing it to our parents in the past few weeks. Both of them are very immunocompromised.


I'm sorry that happened. Hope they are all fine.


----------



## Corey

ScreamingChicken said:


> I talked to my sister in Texas this afternoon and she tested positive for coronavirus. She says it feels like bronchitis. She is more worried about exposing it to our parents in the past few weeks. Both of them are very immunocompromised.



Now I’m worried because I also live in Texas (almost 10 people in a few mile’s distance from my house just tested positive yesterday). I went to urgent care on Tuesday thinking I had bronchitis but with more extreme symptoms, and with the worst dry cough I’ve ever experienced. I also had all over body aches and lower back pain so extreme that it felt like I was in back labor. I knew it wasn’t the flu. But the doctor would not test me for coronavirus, instead swab-testing me in my nose for strep (negative) and flu (negative). A test did come back as positive for having pathogens in my lungs, and when I asked what that meant, she said “Well, pathogens tell me that you have bronchitis or walking pneumonia. But with your extreme symptoms, I’d say walking pneumonia.” Went home with antibiotics and cough medicine. I got worse, so my husband called yesterday and they called me in a steroid this time. I’m still not better. My coughing is so bad that at times I’m positive my throat will bleed. Earlier when I was laying on the couch doing absolutely nothing, my heart was beating so hard and fast that I felt it everywhere in my upper body. I checked my resting heart rate on my watch and it said 126. Normally it’s at 80, even when walking around and tending to my children. I’m going to go back tomorrow if I don’t get better and demand a test.


----------



## Corey

ScreamingChicken said:


> I talked to my sister in Texas this afternoon and she tested positive for coronavirus. She says it feels like bronchitis. She is more worried about exposing it to our parents in the past few weeks. Both of them are very immunocompromised.



I hope your sister gets back to good health soon, by the way.


----------



## Shh! Don’t tell!

Corey said:


> Now I’m worried because I also live in Texas (almost 10 people in a few mile’s distance from my house just tested positive yesterday). I went to urgent care on Tuesday thinking I had bronchitis but with more extreme symptoms, and with the worst dry cough I’ve ever experienced. I also had all over body aches and lower back pain so extreme that it felt like I was in back labor. I knew it wasn’t the flu. But the doctor would not test me for coronavirus, instead swab-testing me in my nose for strep (negative) and flu (negative). A test did come back as positive for having pathogens in my lungs, and when I asked what that meant, she said “Well, pathogens tell me that you have bronchitis or walking pneumonia. But with your extreme symptoms, I’d say walking pneumonia.” Went home with antibiotics and cough medicine. I got worse, so my husband called yesterday and they called me in a steroid this time. I’m still not better. My coughing is so bad that at times I’m positive my throat will bleed. Earlier when I was laying on the couch doing absolutely nothing, my heart was beating so hard and fast that I felt it everywhere in my upper body. I checked my resting heart rate on my watch and it said 126. Normally it’s at 80, even when walking around and tending to my children. I’m going to go back tomorrow if I don’t get better and demand a test.


 

Is there somewhere else you can go if they can’t test or treat you at the urgent care? Any nearby hospitals?

I had the same high heart rate for a few days. For me it’s gone back down, but I’ve never felt anything like it.


----------



## Shotha

Corey said:


> Now I’m worried because I also live in Texas (almost 10 people in a few mile’s distance from my house just tested positive yesterday). I went to urgent care on Tuesday thinking I had bronchitis but with more extreme symptoms, and with the worst dry cough I’ve ever experienced. I also had all over body aches and lower back pain so extreme that it felt like I was in back labor. I knew it wasn’t the flu. But the doctor would not test me for coronavirus, instead swab-testing me in my nose for strep (negative) and flu (negative). A test did come back as positive for having pathogens in my lungs, and when I asked what that meant, she said “Well, pathogens tell me that you have bronchitis or walking pneumonia. But with your extreme symptoms, I’d say walking pneumonia.” Went home with antibiotics and cough medicine. I got worse, so my husband called yesterday and they called me in a steroid this time. I’m still not better. My coughing is so bad that at times I’m positive my throat will bleed. Earlier when I was laying on the couch doing absolutely nothing, my heart was beating so hard and fast that I felt it everywhere in my upper body. I checked my resting heart rate on my watch and it said 126. Normally it’s at 80, even when walking around and tending to my children. I’m going to go back tomorrow if I don’t get better and demand a test.



Try telling them that the test would greatly reduce your fear, stress and anxiety. Just a suggestion but it might work.


----------



## Corey

Shh! Don’t tell! said:


> Is there somewhere else you can go if they can’t test or treat you at the urgent care? Any nearby hospitals?
> 
> I had the same high heart rate for a few days. For me it’s gone back down, but I’ve never felt anything like it.



Hopefully they will test me since so many people were confirmed positive on Thursday, and also because I haven’t gotten any better with antibiotics. I think a hospital will be more willing to test, I’ll go there.

The heart racing freaked me out! I’ve never felt anything like it either. My whole upper body was a heartbeat. I hope you feel better real soon.


----------



## Corey

Shotha said:


> Try telling them that the test would greatly reduce your fear, stress and anxiety. Just a suggestion but it might work.



I’m going to, especially since I have young kids at home with me. I know kids are considered low risk, but it still makes me anxious.


----------



## Shh! Don’t tell!

Corey said:


> Hopefully they will test me since so many people were confirmed positive on Thursday, and also because I haven’t gotten any better with antibiotics. I think a hospital will be more willing to test, I’ll go there.
> 
> The heart racing freaked me out! I’ve never felt anything like it either. My whole upper body was a heartbeat. I hope you feel better real soon.



You too. I’m feeling mostly better, I think I got off really easy.

I think there may be some sort of procedure you’re supposed to do where you inform the hospital you have covid symptoms before you come in to avoid infecting people. Not sure if it’s universal or how it works but I remember hearing about it being done in some places. I hope they’re able to help.


----------



## lonerolling

Yes, I guess everyone is affected. it is a global pandemic


----------



## landshark

Corey said:


> I’m going to, especially since I have young kids at home with me. I know kids are considered low risk, but it still makes me anxious.



is there a drive through testing center near you?


----------



## Corey

happily_married said:


> is there a drive through testing center near you?



I’m not sure! That’s something I need to look into. I’ve never heard of a drive through testing facility. From what I’ve gathered, doctor’s are not testing people unless they’ve traveled lately or are at risk to have difficulties from the virus. I think they’re waiting to receive more test kits before they test everyone.


----------



## Shotha

Corey said:


> Hopefully they will test me since so many people were confirmed positive on Thursday, and also because I haven’t gotten any better with antibiotics. I think a hospital will be more willing to test, I’ll go there.
> 
> The heart racing freaked me out! I’ve never felt anything like it either. My whole upper body was a heartbeat. I hope you feel better real soon.



Antibiotics don't help with viruses. They only work for bacterial infections. They treat viruses in other ways.


----------



## Aqw

Like in Italy and maybe in other countries, at 8pm every day :


----------



## Barbsjw

@Aqw THANK YOU for posting this! That was really uplifting! Let's spread it to the USA!


----------



## Shotha

@Aqw When the lock-down starts in New Zealand, I want to see that here. If it doesn't happen, I'll try to make it happen.


----------



## Shh! Don’t tell!

Shotha said:


> @Aqw When the lock-down starts in New Zealand, I want to see that here. If it doesn't happen, I'll try to make it happen.


Are people still going out in New Zealand? Please be careful and stay in, even if there’s not a formal lockdown.


----------



## Shotha

Shh! Don’t tell! said:


> Are people still going out in New Zealand? Please be careful and stay in, even if there’s not a formal lockdown.



Yes, we can still go out. Our borders are closed to travellers. We have restrictions on gatherings. Quarantine and self-isolation are in practice. We are at level 2 of a 4 level plan. Level 4 would involve a complete lock-down.

Last week I did all the things that I need to do to enable me to stay home apart from essentials such as shopping and medical appointments.


----------



## Shh! Don’t tell!

Shotha said:


> Yes, we can still go out. Our borders are closed to travellers. We have restrictions on gatherings. Quarantine and self-isolation are in practice. We are at level 2 of a 4 level plan. Level 4 would involve a complete lock-down.
> 
> Last week I did all the things that I need to do to enable me to stay home apart from essentials such as shopping and medical appointments.



Speaking from a country further along in the outbreak I kind of wish we’d had a lock down or something a few weeks ago. Things would be much easier now if we’d started sooner.


----------



## Shotha

Shh! Don’t tell! said:


> Speaking from a country further along in the outbreak I kind of wish we’d had a lock down or something a few weeks ago. Things would be much easier now if we’d started sooner.



Most businesses have closed their doors and are working online. Everywhere is deserted. So, it's pretty much like lock down. The government is supplying laptops, ipads and wifi to about 70,000 children to enable them to do schoolwork at home.


----------



## squeezablysoft

I was in my local hospital on Wednesday 3/18/2020. My mother has been in-and-out of hospital/rehab for about a month now (unrelated to Coronavirus, she is 77 and has multiple chronic illnesses), and the worry and stress of her health problems plus my own stuff plus what's going on in the world right now has been wrecking my already lousy mental health. 

So I've been having some nausea and stomach problems (probably not helped by my increasing junk food binging either) and been really tired, so this last time mom went back to the hospital she insisted I come too. They gave me some iv fluids and nausea medication and did blood work but ultimately decided I was ok and sent me home after several hours (more details about that in my personal thread here).

But getting back on topic, one of the first things the nurse told me was "it's probably not what you're thinking, you don't have those symptoms" but another nurse kinda gave her a look and was like "I don't know, should we test?" But they didn't test me for coronavirus. I'm slightly nervous now though because I heard them say something about one of the areas having been cleaned "because of coronavirus" (only time I heard anyone at the hospital say the word) though the person assured the person they were talking to that it was safe to go in there. Also the room I was in the floor was still wet from having just been cleaned.

And mom was discharged Friday, doctor said normally they wouldn't have sent her home yet since she really isn't well yet, but that they were doing it because of "the situation with you know what, we're over capacity and she is high risk of catching it". Nobody at the hospital wanted to say the word coronavirus or covid-19, it was all "you know what" or "what you're thinking of".


----------



## squeezablysoft

Shopping for food and supplies had been hit-and-miss here. I usually order groceries online from Publix since I have been housebound anyway courtesy of lack of accessible transportation, normally they deliver within 2-3 hours of placing your order, but I placed an order Thursday afternoon and it's estimated to arrive tomorrow evening around 5. Most of the things I ordered last shop last week I had to approve substitute brands/flavors but they had some version of everything except toilet paper, that was literally non-existent.


----------



## Shh! Don’t tell!

squeezablysoft said:


> I was in my local hospital on Wednesday 3/18/2020. My mother has been in-and-out of hospital/rehab for about a month now (unrelated to Coronavirus, she is 77 and has multiple chronic illnesses), and the worry and stress of her health problems plus my own stuff plus what's going on in the world right now has been wrecking my already lousy mental health.
> 
> So I've been having some nausea and stomach problems (probably not helped by my increasing junk food binging either) and been really tired, so this last time mom went back to the hospital she insisted I come too. They gave me some iv fluids and nausea medication and did blood work but ultimately decided I was ok and sent me home after several hours (more details about that in my personal thread here).
> 
> But getting back on topic, one of the first things the nurse told me was "it's probably not what you're thinking, you don't have those symptoms" but another nurse kinda gave her a look and was like "I don't know, should we test?" But they didn't test me for coronavirus. I'm slightly nervous now though because I heard them say something about one of the areas having been cleaned "because of coronavirus" (only time I heard anyone at the hospital say the word) though the person assured the person they were talking to that it was safe to go in there. Also the room I was in the floor was still wet from having just been cleaned.
> 
> And mom was discharged Friday, doctor said normally they wouldn't have sent her home yet since she really isn't well yet, but that they were doing it because of "the situation with you know what, we're over capacity and she is high risk of catching it". Nobody at the hospital wanted to say the word coronavirus or covid-19, it was all "you know what" or "what you're thinking of".



sorry it’s come to that, but she and you are almost certainly safer away from the hospital. It’s not ideal for sure and I’m sorry that’s what’s going on.


----------



## Shotha

@squeezablysoft If the worry is getting to you, I recommend plenty of distraction. Do things you enjoy to take you mind off things, even if it's just watch films. And laughter helps a lot. Comedy is a great way to take your mind of things. My favourite at times like this is all of the hilariously funny cat video clips that can be found on Youtube. I find that they work wonders for me. Laughter can even help with physical pain.


----------



## Shh! Don’t tell!

Holy shit being stuck in quarantine is turning me into a fucking maniac


----------



## Rojodi

I dropped off caffeine supplies to my sister and her fellow nurses yesterday, doctors were exhausted, and we're 2 hours north of NYC.
Shortage of staff is the problems up here.


----------



## Shh! Don’t tell!

Rojodi said:


> I dropped off caffeine supplies to my sister and her fellow nurses yesterday, doctors were exhausted, and we're 2 hours north of NYC.
> Shortage of staff is the problems up here.


Medical workers are heroic. I can’t imagine what it’s like working at a hospital during this.


----------



## Rojodi

Shh! Don’t tell! said:


> Medical workers are heroic. I can’t imagine what it’s like working at a hospital during this.



She had being an on-the-floor nurse three years ago, went to work for a healthcare insurance company as a Nurse Case Manager. Couple of her former coworkers asked if she knew of anyone who could come and help. She asked her bosses, they told her to go, they'll pay her salary. She brought along a cousin who retired last year, and another cousin (second) who just graduated in December.


----------



## Corey

Shh! Don’t tell! said:


> Holy shit being stuck in quarantine is turning me into a fucking maniac



YESSSS my goddddddd I’m quickly allowing my crazy, slightly psychotic inner-person voice out of its holding shell and into the real world. Heeeeelllllp. Everyone else has an inner voice that is slightly more psychotic than their outside person, right?


----------



## Corey

I’m beginning to see my children as wild animals instead of my own flesh and blood, and my inner survival instincts are slowly taking over. After listening to my son beg for his 85595583948679539th snack of the day, I found myself launching his granola bar as far away from me as I could in order to buy me enough time to sprint in the opposite direction to the safety of my bedroom. Yesterday, as I held him before bed, my son looked at me and said, “I’m gonna stay with you forever...” and my first instinct was to take it as a threat, and not as a sweet little saying to keep tucked away in my heart.


----------



## Shotha

I tell myself that all of the restrictions, shortages and isolation are things to be happy about, because they will save lives.


----------



## Salacious Caitlin

Little did I know that working from home, with the constant Zoom meetings, would be more stressful than working from work.


----------



## Barbsjw

That sucks @Salacious Caitlin . Dunno why, but I'm not as stressed.


----------



## landshark

Salacious Caitlin said:


> Little did I know that working from home, with the constant Zoom meetings, would be more stressful than working from work.



I would hate having to work from home. I told my boss I was planning on coming in every day and she said no I wasn’t. So I have to pick a day to work from home. It’s gonna suck esp if the weather is nice the temptation to go kayaking instead of doing work is going to be hard to ignore.


----------



## Shotha

This is my mantra for the lock-down, for anyone who's interested and might find it helpful.

*यस्त्वात्मरतिरेव स्यादात्मतृप्तश्च मानवः ।
आत्मन्येव च सन्तुष्टस्तस्य कार्यं न विद्यते ॥३.१७॥*
yastvātmaratireva syādātmatṛptaśca mānavaḥ |
ātmanyeva ca santuṣṭastasya kāryaṃ na vidyate ||3.17||
"But the man who rejoices only in the Self, who is satisfied with the Self, who is content in the Self alone, for him verily there is nothing (more) to be done." (Bhagavad-Gītā 3.17, Chinmaya Mission Edition)

It's all about not depending on external factors for one's happiness and well being, which should come from one's inner self.


----------



## Rojodi

Salacious Caitlin said:


> Little did I know that working from home, with the constant Zoom meetings, would be more stressful than working from work.



Zoom makes me have to wear clothing


----------



## Barbsjw

@Rojodi are you normally a nudist?


----------



## Rojodi

Barbsjw said:


> @Rojodi are you normally a nudist?



Most days, it saves on laundry 
It's something I found mentally stimulating: with nudism and music I was able to survive my freshman year in college.


----------



## Salacious Caitlin

Rojodi said:


> Zoom makes me have to wear clothing



Well, only from the waist up.


----------



## Rojodi

Salacious Caitlin said:


> Well, only from the waist up.



People get to see my collection of Nautica t-shirts LOL


----------



## landshark

Rojodi said:


> Zoom makes me have to wear clothing



I told my boss if she makes me work from home and calls me I’ll be in nothing but my drawers!  She loves me. I plan on just going in until told otherwise though.


----------



## ChattyBecca

No video stuff for my work...THANK GOD!


----------



## landshark

ChattyBecca said:


> No video stuff for my work...THANK GOD!



what industry do you work in?


----------



## ChattyBecca

happily_married said:


> what industry do you work in?


Manufacturing. We make agriculture equipment.


----------



## landshark

ChattyBecca said:


> Manufacturing. We make agriculture equipment.



has the crisis caused a disruption in your hours?


----------



## ChattyBecca

No it hasn’t. I work in customer service so I’m at home working.


----------



## BigElectricKat

Broseph said:


> I ride public transport to work and I live in a city with lots of tourists from all over, especially Asia. Hoping I can steer clear. But hey, at least I’m now unable to travel back to the US from the continent
> 
> Stay safe peeps


Get you one of these!


----------



## ChattyBecca

Bubble boy!


----------



## op user

Someone said that thanks to the internet, it is the best period in human history to be in an isolation. 

Just a short comment for now; we are free to move around but for specific reasons (food and supplies, help people in need exercise, visit a doctor/pharmacy). This is controlled via an sms sent and an automated response sent back or a formal document. This morning I was checked by the police and they wanted me to put the document and my ID card inside the car behind the window.


----------



## ChattyBecca

I do think with all the forms of entertainment and technology for work. We are better set up to handle isolation.


----------



## GrowingBoy

Corey said:


> my inner survival instincts are slowly taking over.


How are you doing? Were you able to get tested?


----------



## Corey

GrowingBoy said:


> How are you doing? Were you able to get tested?



I’m much better! You are so nice for asking me. I was rejected any type of testing, even though my antibiotics did not help, and even after sharing that I was getting worse. The only thing my doctor did was call in more antibiotics...which also did not help. I stayed in bed and wasn’t able to do anything. After about 10-12 days, I finally felt some relief. I’m so thankful that no one else in my family caught my germs.


----------



## Shotha

Corey said:


> I’m much better! You are so nice for asking me. I was rejected any type of testing, even though my antibiotics did not help, and even after sharing that I was getting worse. The only thing my doctor did was call in more antibiotics...which also did not help. I stayed in bed and wasn’t able to do anything. After about 10-12 days, I finally felt some relief. I’m so thankful that no one else in my family caught my germs.



I'm glad that you'r starting to feel better.


----------



## Metallicalover99

My work is temporarily closed and my campus has been shut down (online only). I am grateful for people who are essential workers that risk their lives each and every day. I am also grateful I am able to practice social distancing. I do however miss everyone, even down to my annoying co-worker who complains too much.


----------



## DragonFly

Immunosuppressed, very high risk person, beginning my 4th week of “shelter at home” quarantine. Ordering groceries and getting mail and boxes is a crazy have to get rid of packaging and sanatize everything. There are YouTube videos, it is a long process. My hands are chapped from all the hand washing. I ran out of Cheetos, and I have no energy for a delivery.

up side is I got to watch Tiger King, Carol killed her husband, Fight Me!


----------



## stevita

Metallicalover99 said:


> My work is temporarily closed and my campus has been shut down (online only). I am grateful for people who are essential workers that risk their lives each and every day. I am also grateful I am able to practice social distancing. I do however miss everyone, even down to my annoying co-worker who complains too much.


Thanks for the shout out! 

My primary job has been shut down as well, but my secondary job with a temping agency is still running and most of our shifts that we can pick up now are serving lunch and dinner at retirement homes. For lunch we are prepackaging food so that the residents can take it back to their apartments and eat it there, and for dinner we are delivering directly to the apartments so that the residents don't even have to leave the safety of their homes. The folks in the community are of course frustrated not to be able to move about as they would like and sit down in the dining room to eat in comfort, but they are really sweet and have been really appreciative of the extra steps we have been taking to ensure the safety of their food. Shifts are hard to come by, as the company has a lot of employees and we are all scrambling for work, but when I can work it feels really good to be doing what I can for the elderly population.


----------



## Corey

DragonFly said:


> Immunosuppressed, very high risk person, beginning my 4th week of “shelter at home” quarantine. Ordering groceries and getting mail and boxes is a crazy have to get rid of packaging and sanatize everything. There are YouTube videos, it is a long process. My hands are chapped from all the hand washing. I ran out of Cheetos, and I have no energy for a delivery.
> 
> up side is I got to watch Tiger King, Carol killed her husband, Fight Me!



I can’t even imagine. I’m sorry you’re stuck at home (and without Cheetos!) and wish people took this seriously instead of only thinking about themselves when out in public NOT social distancing. It makes me sad that people are not thinking about situations such as yours.  I hope you find the energy to get yourself those Cheetos. Are you doing alright otherwise?

And Carol for sure killed her husband! That crazy wench.


----------



## Metallicalover99

That sounds incredibly difficult!! I hope you are staying as safe as you can be in that situation. I am glad that you are getting kindness in return for the most part. 



stevita said:


> Thanks for the shout out!
> 
> My primary job has been shut down as well, but my secondary job with a temping agency is still running and most of our shifts that we can pick up now are serving lunch and dinner at retirement homes. For lunch we are prepackaging food so that the residents can take it back to their apartments and eat it there, and for dinner we are delivering directly to the apartments so that the residents don't even have to leave the safety of their homes. The folks in the community are of course frustrated not to be able to move about as they would like and sit down in the dining room to eat in comfort, but they are really sweet and have been really appreciative of the extra steps we have been taking to ensure the safety of their food. Shifts are hard to come by, as the company has a lot of employees and we are all scrambling for work, but when I can work it feels really good to be doing what I can for the elderly population.


----------



## Shotha

DragonFly said:


> Immunosuppressed, very high risk person, beginning my 4th week of “shelter at home” quarantine. Ordering groceries and getting mail and boxes is a crazy have to get rid of packaging and sanatize everything. There are YouTube videos, it is a long process. My hands are chapped from all the hand washing. I ran out of Cheetos, and I have no energy for a delivery.
> 
> up side is I got to watch Tiger King, Carol killed her husband, Fight Me!



Take your time and do everything that you need to to stay well. I'm using Bhagavad Gita 3.17 as my mantra now that we have gone into lockdown in New Zealand. It stops me from getting grumpy about the things that everyone else is getting grumpy. Our ancient wisdom is very helpful at times of crisis.


----------



## op user

DragonFly said:


> Immunosuppressed, very high risk person, beginning my 4th week of “shelter at home” quarantine. Ordering groceries and getting mail and boxes is a crazy have to get rid of packaging and sanatize everything. There are YouTube videos, it is a long process. *My hands are chapped from all the hand washing.* I ran out of Cheetos, and I have no energy for a delivery.
> 
> up side is I got to watch Tiger King, Carol killed her husband, Fight Me!



I hope you are safe with the immunosuppression. I agree completely with the hands situation. I have very sensitive hands (I can go around even in winter, for short distances on Bermuda shorts and short-sleeve shirt, but my outside hand skin is sensitive - even at temperatures above freezing the skin cracks and it bleeds. A couple of days ago my hands are so chapped I am putting hand-cream several times a day. 

I am suspeneded from the job and thus eligible for government assistance. 

Now we know what Dragon Fly is considering as an essential surprised maybe we need to add ours.

For me is coffee and cheese.


----------



## Corey

op user said:


> I hope you are safe with the immunosuppression. I agree completely with the hands situation. I have very sensitive hands (I can go around even in winter, for short distances on Bermuda shorts and short-sleeve shirt, but my outside hand skin is sensitive - even at temperatures above freezing the skin cracks and it bleeds. A couple of days ago my hands are so chapped I am putting hand-cream several times a day.
> 
> I am suspeneded from the job and thus eligible for government assistance.
> 
> Now we know what Dragon Fly is considering as an essential surprised maybe we need to add ours.
> 
> For me is coffee and cheese.



Have you tried using Neutrogena Noregian Formula Hand Cream for your dry, cracked hands? A few years ago I was employed by an orthopedic surgeon and he used that cream for his hands. They never looked dry.


----------



## landshark

DragonFly said:


> Immunosuppressed, very high risk person, beginning my 4th week of “shelter at home” quarantine. Ordering groceries and getting mail and boxes is a crazy have to get rid of packaging and sanatize everything. There are YouTube videos, it is a long process. My hands are chapped from all the hand washing. I ran out of Cheetos, and I have no energy for a delivery.
> 
> up side is I got to watch Tiger King, Carol killed her husband, Fight Me!



I would love to drop by with a big bag of Cheetos for you and maybe help you with something you needed done around your home. From a safe distance from you of course.


----------



## Tracyarts

Well, we're under protective isolation at home. Both of us are on immune system suppressing medication and we both have high risk pre-existing conditions. My husband is an essential employee in an essential industry, but he's working from home though, so at least there's that bit of normalcy in our schedule.

We've been out twice in the past 3 weeks. Once for me to get blood drawn for routine lab tests, and then today my husband had to pick up some equipment from his workplace and pick up prescriptions that wouldn't be delivered on time on the way home. I made sure he wore a mask and gloves. He said it was weird going into a building where around 400 people usually work and there being maybe 7-8 in the entire place (IT, security, facilities manager, HR, and the few people picking up necessary equipment from their cubicles and offices). 

Other than that, everything is being delivered. Groceries, random items, and as of next week our prescriptions. Total social isolation. We spoke to the neighbor from across the driveway once. It's just eerie. 

OMG, the stores are low on so many essential items. We can't even get distilled water for cpap machines, so we're having to distill tap water on the stove. Which isn't difficult, but is a pain in the ass. No hand sanitizer, no bleach, no disinfectant wipes or sprays, no alcohol. We have disinfectant concentrate so we're fine there. But even alcohol wipes for injections and glucose test finger pokes are hard to get. 

And now I'm on a waiting list for one of my autoimmune disease medications. Hydroxychloroquine, the potential wonder drug, has been hoarded up so fast that autoimmune patients are having trouble getting it. I may get my next month's supply before I'm out, but probably not. So my doctor upped my immune suppression medication and switched it from pill to injection in hopes that I won't have rebound flares from stopping the Hydroxychloroquine. So more needles. And these aren't little piddly pen needles either, they are syringes and vials. So I'm learning a new self-treatment skill. 

Yeah, it's been stressful, but so far not many panic attacks, and I've been able to shut them down pretty fast when they start. We're just doing all we can to stay healthy. And starting a few little projects to have things to occupy ourselves.


----------



## op user

Corey said:


> Have you tried using Neutrogena Noregian Formula Hand Cream for your dry, cracked hands? A few years ago I was employed by an orthopedic surgeon and he used that cream for his hands. They never looked dry.



Good advice and thank you for that and I am acting upon it. I am using it and as I can see from the tube I use the unscented version. And then I have a cheap one bought recently from the local food store and then one called "Dermalibour+" suggested/prescribed by a dermatologist. I am well stocked as far as hydration creams go. However as my sister says just like gym, linkedin the cream needs to be applied to be effective - unfortunately it does not work from the tube. As I am not used to apply it, I need to push myself to do so.


----------



## Orchid

No hand sanitizer 0 at online shops. So I bought a bunch of cheap light scented perfumes as is alcohol and use that. Daily I use hand cream several times so no dry skin, from the perfumed alcohol.


----------



## op user

If you can use soap and water instead of disinfectant. You can use very mild soap instead.

Edited to ad: We can not overemphasize to take out time to wash the clothes thoroughly (it takes about 25'') and dry them well. 

Also I any one has issues against me regarding those posts I made the last half an hour or so: I apologize and don't comment on language mistakes. I typed them while trying to pay attention to a beer buddy who keeps whining about the isolation / quarantine. 

If you have issues I offer beer (all you can drink) in my local watering hole when around.


----------



## op user

I guess the much respected CDC does not object me putting their videos about hand washing here.


----------



## DragonFly

happily_married said:


> I would love to drop by with a big bag of Cheetos for you and maybe help you with something you needed done around your home. From a safe distance from you of course.


That is a very kind offer!!!! I live alone and there are times when it is tough. I have a former neighbor that came over today, she helped me wrestle my sewing supplies out. I’m planning on making cloth masks


----------



## DragonFly

Shotha said:


> Take your time and do everything that you need to to stay well. I'm using Bhagavad Gita 3.17 as my mantra now that we have gone into lockdown in New Zealand. It stops me from getting grumpy about the things that everyone else is getting grumpy. Our ancient wisdom is very helpful at times of crisis.



I have gone full circle back to Ahem Prema, I’m not takingterribly goid care of my self. Isolation and horrifying news puts me in the why am I even here mood.


----------



## DragonFly

Corey said:


> I can’t even imagine. I’m sorry you’re stuck at home (and without Cheetos!) and wish people took this seriously instead of only thinking about themselves when out in public NOT social distancing. It makes me sad that people are not thinking about situations such as yours. ☹ I hope you find the energy to get yourself those Cheetos. Are you doing alright otherwise?
> 
> And Carol for sure killed her husband! That crazy wench.


I’m beginning to think that Bitch Carol is responsible for everything. Good news though is that I finally grabbed a time slot for grocery delivery. They have been booked out two weeks sold since this started. I was betting on not everything would be in stock. As a backup I grabbed a delivery order with a Target..... so while they were out of a lot of things, I ended up with the mother load of Poptarts, Chocolate Milk and celery. Not bad if I say so myself.


----------



## Corey

We are on the same page with our theory about Carol. She can’t be trusted. This show has been a candy field for my ADD though, I tell you what. I’ve never seen something so strange in my life and my brain is here for it.

GOOD. I’m glad you got a time slot. I know NYC is much worse off than Texas right now. I hope you get all the things you need and more. I had a good chuckle about celery, though. You eat it by itself? I like to add peanut butter and raisins to make ants on a log.


----------



## DragonFly

Corey said:


> We are on the same page with our theory about Carol. She can’t be trusted. This show has been a candy field for my ADD though, I tell you what. I’ve never seen something so strange in my life and my brain is here for it.
> 
> GOOD. I’m glad you got a time slot. I know NYC is much worse off than Texas right now. I hope you get all the things you need and more. I had a good chuckle about celery, though. You eat it by itself? I like to add peanut butter and raisins to make ants on a log.


Ants on a log is a classic, I also do cream cheese and most lately it is hummus. I will eat celery all on its lonesome. Just love it!


----------



## Shotha

DragonFly said:


> I have gone full circle back to Ahem Prema, I’m not takingterribly goid care of my self. Isolation and horrifying news puts me in the why am I even here mood.



It will get better. I promise.


----------



## op user

Something much more on the lighter side: I read and I am afraid it is correct, as we keep listening what the symptoms are, the moment we get one of those symptoms we end up believing it we had IT. Obviously and fortunate it is not the case.


----------



## Barbsjw

@op user yeah, self diagnosing is usually a TERRIBLE idea!


----------



## op user

Barbsjw, who said it is a good thing? It is just that the mind often thinks about the worst...

Few minutes later (after some serious thought) all is forgotten.


----------



## Barbsjw

I was saying that in general it's bad to self diagnose. We're all good.


----------



## op user

I have a colleague, an engineer who keeps repeating "we are all going to die". Problem is the boss says the guy is always right. 

A friend from high school who is a radio amateur says (when mentioned my colleague estimation) that he is not going to die until he has the entire band of FM radio to himself.


----------



## McFeisty

I've always believed I was going to die. But a doctor told me once that I wasn't going to die. Period. No qualifications.
I chuckled at that, and he said, 'your symptoms were very serious, you could have been bleeding internally and died within hours!'
I told him that's the only reason I go to the hospital emergency department (where this happened), if I think I am about to die (and I did think that).
I didn't explain that it had sounded as if he was telling me I am immortal.
Still makes me chuckle, and I tell plenty of people that a doctor once told me I am immortal.


----------



## op user

Some time ago our esteemed member Dazzling Anna asked comments about an ad . Several weeks ago I noticed an anti-cough product being advertised with people stopping droplets from cough reaching other individual the wrong way - by putting their palm in front of their mouth while coughing. The "new" (well it has been in effect for a few years) asks the individual to cough on his/her elbow.

I wrote to the company on their company site about this, a very descriptive letter around 256 characters. A lady called me the next day and told me they were changing the ad within two weeks. Actually they stopped showing the ad the same night and launched a new ad omitting the cough-in-the-palm scenes

A small victory which to be honest I didn't count to get.


----------



## op user

The Italians wrote song about the virus and since I said I will do just a post on the music thread, I am putting it here since it is worth knowing about. Because its appearance on youtube every hit there brings some funds to the cause.


----------



## Aqw

Germany is a great country. You can see it helps other Europeans neighbors by welcoming ill patients in its hospitals.


----------



## op user

Aqw said:


> Germany is a great country. You can see it helps other Europeans neighbors by welcoming ill patients in its hospitals.
> View attachment 135548



They even use their own Air Force flying hospitals to transport those in need.


----------



## Shh! Don’t tell!

I don’t mean to be a stereotypical American but I’m always surprised how small/close together European countries are, it’s crazy to me.


----------



## Aqw

Yes, and Europe is quite small. Different cultures, but a lot in common.


----------



## op user

SDt I don't judge your input I didn't know how to attact your attention. Since I know how to do it I remove the quot and replace it with the proper @Shh! Don’t tell! 
From my high school years I remember saying that you have one ocean (Atlantic) one sea Med, and the Asian races to the East offering little space to expand. And if I am not mistaken the first 13 states are fairly small and they get larger as one moves West where more space is available. Add the difficulties to move North - South and you end up having barriers to create nations.

Fan fact: Do you know that the watch as a practical tool was invented in France but they export know how and people in Switzerland? Why they did that? Because France had wars while people in Switzerland were isolated during the winter for several months hence the had time to work on the watches.


----------



## Shotha

Shh! Don’t tell! said:


> I don’t mean to be a stereotypical American but I’m always surprised how small/close together European countries are, it’s crazy to me.



That's because there's no sea to separate most countries of Europe. So, we have learned to cooperate with each other. Humans first arrived in Europe before the dawn of recorded history and so it wasn't one concerted act of colonization, as happened in North America. So, Europe was from the start, a higgledy-piggledy patchwork of different peoples and cultures. That is one of the things that makes Europe such a beautiful and interesting place. And, of course, our diversity is our greatest strength.


----------



## Shh! Don’t tell!

@Shotha 

I understand why North America and Europe are so different and the histories that lead to that, but it still always just surprises me when I see it. I know that America was built on genocide and by tearing down a more organic collection of smaller groups and nations that was more the way Europe or Asia is. I’m not ignorant about that. But I can’t go back and change the past, I can only live in the country that’s here now.

And, to be fair, it’s not like all European nations and peoples get along and live in harmony all the time. If they did, I would not have been born in and be writing this from the US!


----------



## Shotha

Shh! Don’t tell! said:


> @Shotha
> 
> I understand why North America and Europe are so different and the histories that lead to that, but it still always just surprises me when I see it. I know that America was built on genocide and by tearing down a more organic collection of smaller groups and nations that was more the way Europe or Asia is. I’m not ignorant about that. But I can’t go back and change the past, I can only live in the country that’s here now.
> 
> And, to be fair, it’s not like all European nations and peoples get along and live in harmony all the time. If they did, I would not have been born in and be writing this from the US!



My comments were not intended to be a criticism of America. I was merely pointing out that Europe was colonized very much in a piecemeal way, largely in prehistoric times and this explains why we have so many nations, languages and cultures in such a small space.


----------



## Shh! Don’t tell!

Shotha said:


> My comments were not intended to be a criticism of America. I was merely pointing out that Europe was colonized very much in a piecemeal way, largely in prehistoric times and this explains why we have so many nations, languages and cultures in such a small space.



Sorry, I hope I didn’t come off as confrontational or anything, it wasn’t my intent.


----------



## landshark

Fun fact about a lot of the states: as OP user noted the eastern states tend to be smaller than the western states. You’ll also notice they tend to be geographically irregular. That’s because they generally followed terrain features when establishing colony (and later state) lines.
In the western states they just drew arbitrary lines: look at Colorado (my home state, despite actually being from the Los Angeles area originally) and Wyoming. Utah. Etc. 

There are exceptions to both, with some straight line borders in the east and some that follow geographic features in the west, but for the most part a look at a U.S. map proves the rule.


----------



## Broseph

As an American living in Europe I too sometimes laugh when German friends complain about how terrible a 3 hour car ride is. In 3 hours I can be in Paris. Likewise when I mention to some American friends (in GA, where there is very limited public transportation) that I ride the train to work, they think I must work really far away. Now my since of distance is becoming totally skewed.


----------



## op user

@happily_married thanks for the info and I raise to the fact that some borders in Northern Africa and the Middle East (straight lines actually) are rumored to have been design late at night with the assistance of some liquid produced in Scotland among other places.


----------



## landshark

op user said:


> @happily_married thanks for the info and I raise to the fact that some borders in Northern Africa and the Middle East (straight lines actually) are rumored to have been design late at night with the assistance of some liquid produced in Scotland among other places.



it wouldn’t surprise me. The border between Pakistan and Afghanistan was certainly more influenced by Brandy than the actual tribal patterns of life of the people who lived there. That was in the 1800s and we still deal with problems as a result of it!


----------



## Shotha

Shh! Don’t tell! said:


> Sorry, I hope I didn’t come off as confrontational or anything, it wasn’t my intent.


Thank you, I realize that that wasn't your intention.


----------



## Shotha

happily_married said:


> Fun fact about a lot of the states: as OP user noted the eastern states tend to be smaller than the western states. You’ll also notice they tend to be geographically irregular. That’s because they generally followed terrain features when establishing colony (and later state) lines.
> In the western states they just drew arbitrary lines: look at Colorado (my home state, despite actually being from the Los Angeles area originally) and Wyoming. Utah. Etc.
> 
> There are exceptions to both, with some straight line borders in the east and some that follow geographic features in the west, but for the most part a look at a U.S. map proves the rule.



I would think that this is due to the eastern states being established before there was any infrastructure such as government and surveyors and so just follow natural features and where different groups of people were actually settled. The western states on the other hand would have had their boundaries drawn when there was more of an infrastructure and so there borders would have been drawn by politicians, surveyors and cartographers and so in many instances would have follow lines of latitude or longitude. Straight line borders (including other borders around the world) would appear to be ones, which have been agreed in comparatively modern history. What an illuminating discussion.


----------



## Shh! Don’t tell!

Shotha said:


> I would think that this is due to the eastern states being established before there was any infrastructure such as government and surveyors and so just follow natural features and where different groups of people were actually settled. The western states on the other hand would have had their boundaries drawn when there was more of an infrastructure and so there borders would have been drawn by politicians, surveyors and cartographers and so in many instances would have follow lines of latitude or longitude. Straight line borders (including other borders around the world) would appear to be ones, which have been agreed in comparatively modern history. What an illuminating discussion.



if I recall correctly, much of the middle of the country was purchased in bulk from France.


----------



## op user

Shh! Don’t tell! said:


> if I recall correctly, much of the middle of the country was purchased in bulk from France.




I think it is called the Louisiana Purchase because Napeoleon the Great needed the cash.


----------



## landshark

Shh! Don’t tell! said:


> if I recall correctly, much of the middle of the country was purchased in bulk from France.





op user said:


> I think it is called the Louisiana Purchase because Napeoleon the Great needed the cash.



yes, it was purchased in 1803, and shortly after the Lewis and Clark expedition to explore what we’d just bought was launched.

The last state in the L48 was Arizona in 1912. We added Alaska and Hawaii in 1959.

we’re about 3.6 million square miles (4th after Russia, Canada, China) in land area, and 330 million people, 3rd after China and India.



I, uh...looked all that up just now. You know...quarantine boredom.


----------



## Shotha

"Louisiana was named after Louis XIV, King of France from 1643 to 1715. When René-Robert Caelier, Sieur de la Salle claimed the territory drained by the Mississippi River for France, he named it _La Louisiane_." (Wikipedia)

"Once part of the French Colonial Empire, the Louisiana Territory stretched from present-day Mobile Bay to just north of the present-day Canada–United States border, including a small part of what is now the Canadian provinces of Alberta and Saskatchewan." (Wikipedia)


----------



## op user

And definitely we don't want to know how the Louisiana's State Capital Buttons Rouges name was adopted. 

@happily_married, we are not well prepared for the thread: we didn't mention the Alaska purchase


----------



## Shh! Don’t tell!

What do you guys think about the meat shortage? I’m not bothered by it, since I’ve actually been a vegetarian for many years, but I know some people will be affected by it and it makes me worry about potential shortages of other goods. I know that in some places outside the US that’s already a problem from Covid.

Also, I know this is really twisted, but watching someone eat meat is especially sexy to me because it’s taboo for me and I have a moral objection to it. I know it’s really sick that I feel like that, let’s not think about it too hard.


----------



## Shotha

We're getting localized meat shortages in New Zealand. It doesn't bother me, because my interests mean that normally I eat vegetarian a couple of times a week. When meat-eaters are deprived of meat, they feel unsatisfied with food and lack protein, because often they don't know other sources of protein. Eggs, cheese and other dairy foods, fish, beans, nuts, seeds, whole grains, fruits are all good sources of protein, which can be used during meat shortages.


----------



## Tad

It is still hit-and-miss for finding flour in stores here. It is warm enough for us to bike to do groceries, so last time there was any in my wife was only able to pick up a small bag each of whole wheat and white (all she had space to transport), and the store has been out the two times since. Are people really baking that much more? (my wife is off work, and has been baking more, for which I'm very thankful and my clothes are not. So I'd like her not to run out of flour!)

We've learned to take our walks and bike rides either early in the morning before things warm up, or in less-popular streets. Otherwise the game of 'how do I avoid all these other people' gets just silly. I'll be so happy when we can enjoy our local 'high street' again!


----------



## wrenchboy

Shh! Don’t tell! said:


> What do you guys think about the meat shortage? I’m not bothered by it, since I’ve actually been a vegetarian for many years, but I know some people will be affected by it and it makes me worry about potential shortages of other goods. I know that in some places outside the US that’s already a problem from Covid.
> 
> Also, I know this is really twisted, but watching someone eat meat is especially sexy to me because it’s taboo for me and I have a moral objection to it. I know it’s really sick that I feel like that, let’s not think about it too hard.



I drive a refrigerated/frozen tractor trailer. Most of my outgoing loads are chicken. And most of the loads coming back is produce. I have definitely noticed a decline in availability of loads. Mostly due to the increased availability of drivers that normally haul flatbed or specialty. 
As money becomes more scarce and budgets get tighter people buy less meat.


----------



## Shh! Don’t tell!

Ugh, my career dreams are probably over directly because of this. I’m not fishing for sympathy, but I just feel bad.


----------



## Barrett

Shh! Don’t tell! said:


> Ugh, my career dreams are probably over directly because of this. I’m not fishing for sympathy, but I just feel bad.


I'd offer you a hug if I could, ❤


----------



## Tracyarts

We're definitely noticing shortages where I live. And have from the start of this. 

I get our groceries delivered every 2 weeks via Instacart from Kroger, and for the entire month of March we couldn't get fresh chicken or eggs. And until late March, everything was in short supply, especially meat, dairy, bread, and pantry items. And now they are limiting meat to two items per purchase, as long as they're in stock. Supplies of other products are hit and miss. We got most of our last two grocery orders, but some key things were out of stock. Flour, canned soup, rice, and whole wheat sandwich buns. 

Over the past couple of months we've received some strange substitutions from Instacart, but made do with them. 

We don't eat much meat anymore so the meat shortage and buying limit is not a huge hardship, because one family pack (5 pounds) of chicken breasts and one family pack (3 pounds) of lean ground beef is lasting us 2 weeks with a bit left over to build a little stockpile in the freezer. But big families who eat a lot of meat? They're struggling. And having to make more frequent trips to more stores in order to stay supplied. Which only increases their crowd exposure. Not good...

Fresh produce has been very plentiful here, but not so much in other areas I've heard. I have only missed a few produce items in my orders. We get 90% of our produce every order. 

Seems like there are shortages of something in most places. 



Shh! Don’t tell! said:


> What do you guys think about the meat shortage? I’m not bothered by it, since I’ve actually been a vegetarian for many years, but I know some people will be affected by it and it makes me worry about potential shortages of other goods. I know that in some places outside the US that’s already a problem from Covid.
> 
> Also, I know this is really twisted, but watching someone eat meat is especially sexy to me because it’s taboo for me and I have a moral objection to it. I know it’s really sick that I feel like that, let’s not think about it too hard.


----------



## op user

@Shh! Don’t tell! You have my sympathy... It is one of the worst feelings. I hope similar options materialize soon.

@Tracyarts, I was unable to find the specific meat my father ordered once during a physical visit at the store. Some quantity was delivered next day. That was a week or two ago. Ever since anything food we want is there. What we are unable to find are the decontamination wipes for the kitchen and the bathroom... Even chlorine grade detergent is easily obtainable.

One final note mainly Americans would understand: twice one solid and one liquid soaps where completely unavailable mainly because they were on promotion...


----------



## Funtastic curves

@op user I have finally been able to find liquid soap this week. The stores in my area seem to be stocking our shelves with a decent amount now. Along with hand sanitizer and alcohol. 

Meat seem to be hit or miss. I have noticed the early morning visits are the best chances of getting meat or any thing else.


----------



## op user

Funtastic curves said:


> @op user I have finally been able to find liquid soap this week. The stores in my area seem to be stocking our shelves with a decent amount now. Along with hand sanitizer and alcohol.
> 
> Meat seem to be hit or miss. I have noticed the early morning visits are the best chances of getting meat or any thing else.



I was able to get liquid shop - the issue was yesterday morning that a specific brand offering BOGOF (buy one get one free) was sold out. The brand was offering a larger size without a promotion and it was available. 

Funny thing is this promotion was only on my local food-store I visited another one no such promotion was running. However some shaving foam was at an excellent price in the second store I visited and it bought two cans


----------



## Funtastic curves

Oh i see @op user 

Yeah I haven't seen that advertised here. Most our stores still have a 1 per on certain items like soap, sanitizer, and disinfecte.


----------



## op user

I might as well put it here

An excellent article on BBC about the last normal picture.

@Funtastic curves the limitations we have are on hand sanitisers (two per visit) and liquid disinfect (again two per visit). I used to buy a packet of hand-sanitising tissues but I stopped I think I have about 6 or 7 packets. I still can't see why include a promotion at a products that sells well.


----------



## Rojodi

This afternoon, while I was picking up sponges, I saw something rarer than the Lost Ark of the Covenant
!


----------



## Funtastic curves

Rojodi said:


> This afternoon, while I was picking up sponges, I saw something rarer than the Lost Ark of the CovenantView attachment 136070
> !


Yes that is very rare. It tickles me when I see the latest Walmart commercial and the Toilet Paper aisle is completely stocked.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Toilet paper and disinfectant wipes are still scarce here. Steaks are hard to come by as well... I know, a first world problem.


----------



## Barrett

Rojodi said:


> This afternoon, while I was picking up sponges, I saw something rarer than the Lost Ark of the CovenantView attachment 136070
> !


Rare, indeed.
I haven't seen TP in my grocery store since early March.


----------

